# Real decline in illegal immigration



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now heres some good news for a change.....









Regards, Mike

As Jobs Decline, Many Illegal Immigrants Are Returning to Mexico


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Have we found the ONE positive aspect of Barry's policies? Martin


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This is asinine, we could have them leaving no matter how good our economy was doing if we just stiffened the fines for employers hiring illegals to the point the fines were so stiff, no employer would dare risk it. Problem solved, no jobs for em, they leave just like they came and won't cost a dime. While we are at it, if ANYBODY is not a tax payer in this country then it stands to reason they should receive no benefits. Not exactly rocket science.

Do away with the anchor baby crap as well. Believe that goes back to the days after the civil war, doesn't exactly apply now does it?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Nitram said:


> Have we found the ONE positive aspect of Barry's policies? Martin


What are his policies? I've seen very little change no matter which party is in office. It's been the States that have actually tried to tackle the problem and the Feds have fought them every step of the way.....all the way to the Supreme Court, where it sits now.

I've got a different view on it because the Feds have never really protected our border and where I grew up in South Texas was over 75% Hispanic. There isn't much difference between a Mexican and a Texican.....both speak Spanish. Our solution, if you want to call it that, was to put them to work. Texas has never been a welfare State and they never asked for welfare. They wanted to work which is a huge contrast to some of the occupants of the large cities. They want and expect welfare.....and they sure as heck don't want to work. We have day-labor sites in most areas to pick up people to work for a day or so. You'll never see any city dwellers there, they'd rather have hand outs.

The majority of them pay taxes. We have sales taxes on everything you buy except for food. Many own property and pay property tax. Most pay Federal Income Tax as well....we don't have a State Income Tax. The way I see it, most of the complaining about them comes from the lazy welfare recipients in our cities and in other States with more generous benefits. The Hispanics want to work and it makes the lazy look bad.

Most businesses ask for a Drivers License and a Social Security Card before hiring anyone. "Employers must examine the documents and, if they appear to be genuine and to relate to the person presenting them, accept them. To do otherwise could be an unfair immigration-related practice." Our laws are so screwed up, businesses have a hard time functioning much less finding people who want to work. Small businesses, which provide the majority of the jobs in this country, are being strangled with high administrative costs brought on by excessive regulations. It is NOT the function of a business to enforce Federal Laws, that the government itself will not enforce.

I'm all for immigration laws because this country was built by immigrants. The fact that people who want to work are either leaving or are not trying to come here, is not a good sign. Sadly, they can probably see our future better than our politicians.


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree. Most people fail to remember who is picking the produce and doing alot of the labor intensive work. I dont care what anyone says, most americans wont do that kind of work.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mike and cd I well agree with your posts. The People I have seen in south Texas are hard working entreprenuers extrardinair 1st class and have good solid families. I think the worst problem is the laws are being broken and either they should be inforced or changed like any other legal situation. The worst part is the illegal immigrant has few rights or protection. For my part I would like to see green cards offered to those who are good citizenes. This could lead to citizenship. Those with criminal records or trying to remain illegal could be sent home. I believe we need the ones with the right stuff. Another point is border security. If they can slip tons of drugs across our border what is to keep alkida members with deadly weapons out. I think our federal government shoud wake up and smell the roses. Another matter that upsets me, are country is so uppset with the few thousand killed in Syria and other countries. What about the near civil war that is going on over drugs for our people in Mexico?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

cdhayman said:


> I agree. Most people fail to remember who is picking the produce and doing alot of the labor intensive work. I dont care what anyone says, most americans wont do that kind of work.


Our society is changing over time.Businesses want cheap labor and someone willing to work.Our welfare society type people can make more off welfare then picking veggies,cutting meat or milking cows.Cut off their welfare and maybe they would be willing to work or go hungry.

I live near Worthington,Mn.It has JBS pork plant.Most that work on kill floor are mexican,somalian,etc.In the 70's it was a job that was desired,people sat in line every morning to try to get on.It pd $14 plus per hr with full benifits for entire family.(remember this was the 70's min wage was 3.25?)It was Armours then and it was sold off to a sister co and everyone was fired.New people were hired back as non union.They are not paying as much now per hr as they did in 1975.

So part of the problem is big business.They want cheap labor!

Now Worthington has Murder,Rape and Assaults.I don't recall any in 1975.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

cdhayman said:


> I agree. Most people fail to remember who is picking the produce and doing alot of the labor intensive work. I dont care what anyone says, most americans wont do that kind of work.


Cut their food stamps, welfare, and the two years of un employment off, then stop bailing homeowners out of their upside down mortages and you might be surprised what jobs people will take to avoid starvation and to keep a roof over their heads during the winter.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's like Ben Frankling said:

"I am for doing good to the poor, but...I think the best way of doing good to the poor, is not making them easy in poverty, but leading or driving them out of it. I observed...that the more public provisions were made for the poor, the less they provided for themselves, and of course became poorer. And, on the contrary, the less was done for them, the more they did for themselves, and became richer."

My guess is if illegal immigration was reversed and most illegals were sent home, unemployment would drop to low single digits as more documented Americans take those jobs back, wages would increase, crime would drop, and government would spend less taxpayer dollars giving handouts for entitlements such as welfare, food stamps, subsidized housing.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Cut their food stamps, welfare, and the two years of un employment off, then stop bailing homeowners out of their upside down mortages and you might be surprised what jobs people will take to avoid starvation and to keep a roof over their heads during the winter.


I completely agree! Sadly, the liberals have promoted a victim mentality to promote dependency, win votes, and distribute the earnings of others. Look at the bright side though, we no longer have drunks, just people with "drinking problems" who need to be helped. No more junkies, just people with a "drug dependency" who need to be helped. Kids who took out large student loans to get a Masters degree in Ethnic Studies and now can't find a job need to have the rest of us pay off their loans because they are "victims of the economy". Anyway, it was the bad old universities who limited engineering and science classes because they were expensive to maintain and they could make more on art and history classes.....no expensive labs. It's certainly not the student's fault for majoring in subjects with absolutely no commercial value, afterall they got good grades and all that debt is hurting their self-esteem. We should pay off their loans.

Extending unemployment, baling out upside-down mortgages, reducing student loans, etc has given the liberals the opportunity to move their victim mentality up to the middle class and implement dependency in a new segment of our population. It's the bad rich people who have declared war on the middle class and are not paying their fair share......The liberals are just trying to save us from them. Unfortunately, most of us who own land and equipment are considered rich by them.

The problem is that a high percentage of these parasitic victims are bottled up in the inner cities where they stew in their filth. There are limited opportunities because they have run everything into the ground and few businesses want to be there. If they are cut off they might riot and that will make our politicians look bad on the world stage....That would make it hard to pontificate about human rights and waste huge amounts of our money in aid. I personally think that there are a lot of easy answers, unfortunately finding politicians willing to make the hard decisions and begin inplementing solutions is probably a pipe dream. Dependency and a world where nothing is your fault is pretty seductive to a victim.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mike120 said:


> I completely agree! Sadly, the liberals have promoted a victim mentality to promote dependency, win votes, and distribute the earnings of others. Look at the bright side though, we no longer have drunks, just people with "drinking problems" who need to be helped. No more junkies, just people with a "drug dependency" who need to be helped. Kids who took out large student loans to get a Masters degree in Ethnic Studies and now can't find a job need to have the rest of us pay off their loans because they are "victims of the economy". Anyway, it was the bad old universities who limited engineering and science classes because they were expensive to maintain and they could make more on art and history classes.....no expensive labs. It's certainly not the student's fault for majoring in subjects with absolutely no commercial value, afterall they got good grades and all that debt is hurting their self-esteem. We should pay off their loans.
> 
> Extending unemployment, baling out upside-down mortgages, reducing student loans, etc has given the liberals the opportunity to move their victim mentality up to the middle class and implement dependency in a new segment of our population. It's the bad rich people who have declared war on the middle class and are not paying their fair share......The liberals are just trying to save us from them. Unfortunately, most of us who own land and equipment are considered rich by them.
> 
> The problem is that a high percentage of these parasitic victims are bottled up in the inner cities where they stew in their filth. There are limited opportunities because they have run everything into the ground and few businesses want to be there. If they are cut off they might riot and that will make our politicians look bad on the world stage....That would make it hard to pontificate about human rights and waste huge amounts of our money in aid. I personally think that there are a lot of easy answers, unfortunately finding politicians willing to make the hard decisions and begin inplementing solutions is probably a pipe dream. Dependency and a world where nothing is your fault is pretty seductive to a victim.


I see people milking the system all the time and get pretty fed up with it.One gal i know got laid off and said she wouldn't take a job for less then $18 hr,Milked out the unemployment as long as she could.Alot on unemployment working for cash on the side also.

Was in my old high school a couple yrs ago.Wood shop was closed,Metal shop was closed,Ag shop was down to nothing.We did welding,small engines,large engines,carpentry and hydrualics when i was there.This is in rural america and I was quite amazed in the change.They said there was no interest in shop classes.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I see people milking the system all the time and get pretty fed up with it.One gal i know got laid off and said she wouldn't take a job for less then $18 hr,Milked out the unemployment as long as she could.Alot on unemployment working for cash on the side also.
> 
> Was in my old high school a couple yrs ago.Wood shop was closed,Metal shop was closed,Ag shop was down to nothing.We did welding,small engines,large engines,carpentry and hydrualics when i was there.This is in rural america and I was quite amazed in the change.They said there was no interest in shop classes.


Was listening to Hannity the other day, he was trying to do a Occupy Wallstreet participant a favor and find the little punk a job, finally he gave up. This kid was on a different planet far as I could tell, refused to even interview for a job unless the starting salary was at least $80,000 a year. Of course he also whined and blamed the banks, business, corporations and the economy in general for his "having" to take a student loan out and the lack of a job that met his criteria. Hannity finally told the kid the real problem was he's most likely too lazy to ever get a job anyways.


----------

